# [Official] Ariza Joins The Rockets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With at least five teams pursuing Ariza, the Lakers are currently unwilling to pay him more than the $5.6 million mid-level exception.
> 
> "They're letting him go," one of the sources said.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4301414


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rockets pursuing Ariza?*

Interestinggggg, how much is Ariza expecting??


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Rockets pursuing Ariza?*



> Ron Artest could be departing the Houston Rockets after just one season with the team.
> 
> "NBA sources told FOX 26 Sports Wednesday it is unlikely free agent forward Ron Artest will return to the Houston Rockets."
> 
> "League sources told FOX 26 the Rockets would be willing to offer Artest a one-year contract at best. The sources said because of that the chances of Artest resigning with Houston are remote."


I guess this is why Ariza might be pursued


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Rockets pursuing Ariza?*

Ariza is a good complement to LeBron.
He is tall and can guard the best wing on the other team.
West has always struggled for height.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets pursuing Ariza?*



> With question marks surrounding three of their top players, the Rockets met with Trevor Ariza on Thursday in hopes of bringing the Los Angeles Lakers forward to Houston, The Associated Press has learned.
> 
> Rockets general manager Daryl Morey met with the free agent in Las Vegas, according to a person familiar with the situation who requested anonymity because the negotiations were ongoing.
> 
> Morey and David Lee, Ariza’s agent, did not immediately return messages left by the AP. The meeting was first reported by KRIV-TV in Houston.


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6508843.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Source: Morey meeting with Ariza*

I see no need for Ariza whatsoever. We don't need another guy who can play D, hit the occasional outside shot, yet can't create nothing for himself or others.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Source: Morey meeting with Ariza*



> Trevor Ariza has made a verbal commitment to sign with the Houston Rockets, according to sources close to the process.
> 
> The 6-foot-8 Ariza averaged 8.9 points, 4.3 rebounds and 1.8 assists for the Lakers last season, which ended with the NBA championship.
> 
> With at least five teams pursuing Ariza, the Lakers appeared unwilling to pay him more than the $5.6 million mid-level exception.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4303862



> Marc Spears of Boston Globe is reporting 5 years, $33 million for Ariza in Houston


http://twitter.com/YahooSportsNBA/statuses/2447441036

Wow, that's a lot... In Morey I Trust


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*

I don't agree with Morey on this one. Dumb decision IMO.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*

This makes absolutely no sense whatsoever from the Rockets' standpoint or from Ariza's standpoint. I, for one, am very confused.

David Lee just made himself look like a ****ing baffoon. I'm very pleased about that. The guy is a complete joke of an agent.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*



Damian Necronamous said:


> This makes absolutely no sense whatsoever from the Rockets' standpoint or from Ariza's standpoint. I, for one, am very confused.
> 
> David Lee just made himself look like a ****ing baffoon. I'm very pleased about that. The guy is a complete joke of an agent.


What's so confusing? He's still got plenty of years left to go in him, Ariza's guaranteed to get better. Contrary to Artest's age, Rockets will get a lot more out of Ariza than they will Artest in 3 years worth of time.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*

Ariza is one of those players that benefits from Kobe...He isn't as good as he or a lot of people think he is.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*



> Trevor Ariza makes the Rockets better
> Trevor Ariza makes the Rockets younger, faster and better. He fits with the way Rick Adelman wants to play. Maybe you've heard Ariza wasn't their first choice. You would be right about that.
> 
> Daryl Morey first whispered sweet nothings to Marcin Gortat, a young, improving center who would have filled that huge hole in the middle. But when the Dallas Mavericks offered Gortat more money, Morey declined to raise his offer and went looking elsewhere.
> ...


It's time to rebuild.

http://blogs.chron.com/sportsjustice/archives/2009/07/trevor_ariza_ma.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*

Now we know how Knicks fans feel..... waiting for 2010.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*



Gotham2krazy said:


> What's so confusing? He's still got plenty of years left to go in him, Ariza's guaranteed to get better. Contrary to Artest's age, Rockets will get a lot more out of Ariza than they will Artest in 3 years worth of time.


Ariza is not a player that creates his own offense. Kobe created it for him in LA. Who will create it for him in Houston? Aaron Brooks? I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Now we know how Knicks fans feel..... waiting for 2010.


the rockets are a much better run team than the knicks. they are absolutely not waiting for 2010. if that was the case, ariza wouldn't be getting signed.

i don't feel like ariza really helps the rockets in the short term. he's not a guy who is going to thrive creating his own shot and shots for others. things could get really ugly sometimes(or most of the time) this season for the rockets offense.

but i think ariza is a good move for the future. if yao comes back, ariza is going to be a very solid role player to have around him. if yao doesn't come back(or just doesn't come back this season), the rockets will have a very high pick in a loaded draft to get a new star.

it's going to be really interesting to see who steps up for the rockets this season. there will be plenty of opportunities for everyone.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*



> The Rockets have worked on ways to get Ariza and keep their mid-level exception. That would seem to mean coming together with the Lakers on a sign-and-trade exchange, with Ron Artest going to LA for the same money. There are apparently other ways.
> 
> The Rockets likely won't do much with that money if they get it, at least not right away. Anybody that they sign with mid-level money will still be on the books next summer. They are unlikely to get in the way of having spending room next summer unless for a player that could be a key part of a championship contender. The free agent centers out there don't qualify as that.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.chron.com/nba/2009/07/pondering_the_rockets_future_w.html


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*



rocketeer said:


> the rockets are a much better run team than the knicks. *they are absolutely not waiting for 2010. if that was the case, ariza wouldn't be getting signed.*
> *
> i don't feel like ariza really helps the rockets in the short term. *he's not a guy who is going to thrive creating his own shot and shots for others. things could get really ugly sometimes(or most of the time) this season for the rockets offense.
> 
> ...


You made my point.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Ariza verbally commits to Houston*










> The Rockets made their first big splash of the summer Wednesday, signing uber-athletic swingman Trevor Ariza to a multi-year contract.
> 
> “Trevor is a young, athletic wing player who will thrive in Rick Adelman’s system,” said Rockets’ General Manager Daryl Morey. “Each year in the league Trevor has improved. What he has accomplished at a young age is already impressive and we expect his improvement to continue.”
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Itrsquos_Official_Trevor_Ar-318539-34.html?rss=true


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Please work on your off the dribble game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And they used an injury exception on Ariza, retaining their mid-level exception.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Somehow Morey always pulls something off doesn't he. It's like we got Trevor Ariza for free.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Morey is awesome...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Why the Lakers logo?

Anyway, great that we get this kid. He can be very valuable.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> *Trevor Ariza*: Signed with the Houston Rockets for $33.5 million over five years
> Congrats to Trevor, who parlayed a few months of improved shooting and solid defense into a huge raise. And while Ariza looked like a great complementary piece playing alongside Kobe, Pau, and the rest of World Champion Lakers –*Trevor has not proven to be a guy that can be a focal point of a good team at any point in his career.* Let's look at the facts: He was a second round pick who has been traded for spare parts on multiple occasions. Ariza has been in the league for five full seasons and possesses career averages of 6.9 points, 3.8 rebounds, and 1.3 assists. For his career, he has shot 29% from three-point land and 66% from the free-throw line. While Ariza showed plenty promise and potential over his last few months in L.A., *throwing upwards of $33 million at that potential is a risky proposition.*
> *Grade: C-*


I do trust Morey,and think Ariza young underated players with lots of upside.:worthy:

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=13423


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *And you can tell Rolling Stone magazine that my last words were ... "I'm on drugs!"*
> 
> To the Lakers' fans. If you think your boys improved by swapping Trevor Ariza (a 24-year-old who came into his own this past spring, shot 45 percent from 3-point land, came through repeatedly in the clutch, turned into the NBA's single best defensive swingman and doesn't care about his numbers) for Ron Artest (an unreliable 29-year-old head case/attention hog who slipped noticeably as a perimeter defender these past two seasons and has a knack for taking terrible shots at the worst possible times), then absolutely, you're on drugs. I don't know what else to tell you. Your team is worse. I'm sorry. And that's before we get into the whole "Is Lamar Odom coming back?" and "Do you really want to commit to an aging Artest for FIVE years?" questions.





> *Some of the stuff that happens is good for a few people to know about, as opposed to, say ... a million people.*
> 
> To Artest. Here's a classic case of someone hoodwinking the American public with a 10-year pattern of bizarre behavior that eventually immunized them to all future crazy Ron Artest stories and anecdotes, such as the fact that he's wearing No. 37 to honor Michael Jackson because it's the same number of weeks that "Thriller" led the charts (um, what?), or his recent revelation that he had been pining to play for the Lakers for two solid years. Artest told reporters that he wandered into the Lakers' locker room to express that desire to a showering Kobe Bryant -- right after L.A.'s bitter Game 6 thrashing in Boston in the 2008 Finals, no less -- adding, "Yeah, I walked in the shower. I'm not a homosexual or nothing like that, but Kobe had no clothes on."
> 
> ...





> *What, are you like the star of your school?
> They hate me.
> You'll meet them all again on their long journey to the middle.*
> 
> To Houston GM Daryl Morey for landing Ariza (the quintessential athletic swingman who can play defense and hit 3s in the playoffs) for the full midlevel exception before he even hits his mid-20s. Total steal. The Rockets continue to assemble value assets to package for the inevitable "New Orleans needs to dump an unhappy Chris Paul" or "Toronto is having a Chris Bosh fire sale" trades, so for anyone who feels bad for Dork Elvis because he was crippled by the contracts of T-Mac (expiring this season) and Yao (expiring in 2011), think again.


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/090727


----------

